# Nissan D21 Truck audio



## time wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

I am looking or information on the factory original audio system used in the Nissan D21 Hardbody pickup. I own a 1987 SE V6.I know the dash in these stayed the same through 1996 when the design changed to the ergonomic style. What I want to know is what is the first year that these had a cd player option, what it looks like, was there a complete combo unit available or was it a stand alone addition to the existing system, and suggestions as to where I might find one. Thank you for any help.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

I would not know, why not instal an aftermarket unit?


----------

